# What steps should I take?



## mike98 (May 13, 2020)

I'm 21 (6 feet) and I've been playing basketball since I was about 4. I didn't play in teams at school but I played regularly during breaks and after school. Whenever I play people are pretty perplexed at my abilities. I'm attending community college and have been thinking about trying for the NBA for the past few months. What steps should I take in order to increase my chances? (Please try not to give discouraging answers).


----------



## Boarman11 (May 14, 2020)

Bro I'm going to be honest, if you didn't play in HS and college the chances of you making the league are slim

But you should try out for your school team to see what happens

I would shoot 500 shots a day, start close and get your form right

If you're only 6 foot, then you're going to be a guard and you need to shoot


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

mike98 said:


> I'm 21 (6 feet) and I've been playing basketball since I was about 4. I didn't play in teams at school but I played regularly during breaks and after school. Whenever I play people are pretty perplexed at my abilities. I'm attending community college and have been thinking about trying for the NBA for the past few months. What steps should I take in order to increase my chances? (Please try not to give discouraging 192.168.100.1 jpg to pdf answers).


Play to your strengths. Not everybody can be the scorer, so do what you're good at. If you try to do things that you are not good at it, you'll find yourself on the bench. If you're great at rebounding and playing defense, do those things when you're on the court. Do what you can do, not what you can't do. Strengthen your strengths and work on your weaknesses in practice.


----------

